# my lawyer is dragging her feet!



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

She's too afraid to email me because she knows that the H put a keylogger on the home PC and keeps track of all my passwords (which I have to change every now and again) and she doesn't want to risk him seeing our emails to eachother. Instead, she want to meet in person to go over the paperwork before filing..

This stuff should have been taken care of last monday! I just want this to start so I can be finished with him and move on. Would be even nicer if he was served while his folks are in town for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Call her today and tell her to email you. 

She has a job to do and should be doing it.

If you are uncomfy with the way she's handling things, tell her.

You do always hve th eoption of meeting her.

You are paying for a service--she should not drag her feet.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, she is trying to protect your interests.

However, remind her of a long forgotten public institution that's still quite effective. It's called the postal service.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

If she suspects that you computer is compromised I would say her advice is good. Meet her in person. Problem solved. Would you really want her to e-mail it if it true?


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd say don't expect things to go fast. I've been pretty frustrated myself, to the point of penning an email I keep in my drafts outlining my complaints. Things will move slowly.

As for you computer, setup a webmail account your husband knows nothing about. Use a library computer. Buy yourself a usb thumdrive and keep your stuff on that. Also, setup your cellphone to receive emails as well. You have to stop using that computer for anything but the most benign of uses.

Another option is to get your own computer. I know here it's illegal for a spouse to access private data on a computer that isn't a shared use computer. That won't necessarily stop them but they cannot use such data in court.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have internet access on my phone and I primarily use the computers at work for emailing and such. 
For me it's more like...it's been 3 weeks since I spoke with her about it and had all the paperwork filled out and it hasn't gotten around to being filed...or even reviewed actually. I know she's a busy woman, but I really really want to get this ball rolling.
And knowing that he's back in town and inside the house just grates my nerves


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Craggy456 said:


> I have internet access on my phone and I primarily use the computers at work for emailing and such.
> For me it's more like...it's been 3 weeks since I spoke with her about it and had all the paperwork filled out and it hasn't gotten around to being filed...or even reviewed actually. I know she's a busy woman, but I really really want to get this ball rolling.
> And knowing that he's back in town and inside the house just grates my nerves


Have you paid her the filing fee yet? If you've paid her she should have this files right away. My situation is that things have to go from my attorney to my wife's. It's a very slow process. Filing, though, should be pretty quick.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

sprinter said:


> Have you paid her the filing fee yet? If you've paid her she should have this files right away. My situation is that things have to go from my attorney to my wife's. It's a very slow process. Filing, though, should be pretty quick.


SHE isn't asking any $$ from me, but the court does charge $400 when the papers get filed...which hasn't happened yet. She's my closest friend and she's doing this for me as a favor


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Craggy456 said:


> She's too afraid to email me because she knows that the H put a keylogger on the home PC and keeps track of all my passwords (which I have to change every now and again) and she doesn't want to risk him seeing our emails to eachother. Instead, she want to meet in person to go over the paperwork before filing..
> 
> This stuff should have been taken care of last monday! I just want this to start so I can be finished with him and move on. Would be even nicer if he was served while his folks are in town for the next 2 weeks


You don't have any other resource available to read your email? Your home computer is probably not the only place you can read your email. She can still email you, you just need to go somewhere else to read it. You should'nt need a deskltop email program to view your email. Most mail providers have a web access portal for you to access your email over a web browser. Look into it, that way you don't need to wait so long to get info on such sensitive matters - and he can't use a keylogger everywhere. And you can access your email from anywhere. Just curiouos.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

If she's your closest friend, offer to buy dinner and go over the papers then--should avoid having to muck around with business hours and schedules that way!


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I mean, seriously, how long does an uncontested divorce actually take? 6 weeks? 6 months?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

To fill out? Or to finalize once it's filed? Filling them out takes practically no time. I've gone through the pro-se packet for my state a couple of times and done it in an hour or two for no kids, no contest. As far as how long it takes after it's on file at the courthouse, that varies from state to state, but you should be able to find that information on your state judicial website.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> To fill out? Or to finalize once it's filed? Filling them out takes practically no time. I've gone through the pro-se packet for my state a couple of times and done it in an hour or two for no kids, no contest. As far as how long it takes after it's on file at the courthouse, that varies from state to state, but you should be able to find that information on your state judicial website.


I've filled everything out and gave it my lawyer who said she would get everything typed up to review before filing. I have not seen or heard from her in 2 weeks as to whether she even has the paperwork typed up yet.


----------

